# X700  fancontrol ?



## SwattiMatti (Feb 14, 2005)

is it possible to make fancotrol and overdrive for x700 series?


----------



## MMos (Feb 14, 2005)

Fancontrol on a Sapphire X700pro runs smooth as silk. X700 Series is supported , if you got the right brand


----------



## SwattiMatti (Feb 14, 2005)

i got club3d =(


----------



## DudesBoss (Apr 29, 2005)

i got powercolor.. no fan control


----------

